# cf spot lights over a 25 gallon aquarium



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

would three of these plus 2 18" 15w aqua glow lights be suitable for a 25 gallon?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...3838421333&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The soft white bulb is too low in the light spectrum. It will work but your efficiency would be higher with day lighters that are around 6500 Kelvin. 6500K is about the colour range that plants appreciate. 
This is what I mean 
http://americanaquariumproducts.com/PowerCompact.html
but you should be able to get cheaper bulbs from Canadian Tire.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...older_id=1408474396675820&bmUID=1223847488146
And install it into here
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672688&subctgrid=1408474396672815
All you need is 50 watts of lighting for a 25 gal. Any higher and you will need co2 injection. With your 30w for a 25 gal. tank you can easily grow low light level plants.
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2

What type of cover do you have for the 25 gal. tank?


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

glass cover and co2 will be injected its going to be growing red tiger lotus so i can sell em back to my fish store in guelph i have tomany in my 40 and i get more money when they grow a bit bigger


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The red tiger lotus is a medium light plant. Maybe try one extra 15W bulb and see how it works. The leaves eventually float on the water surface. They have their breathing holes (stomatas) on the top of the leaf so it can respire atmospheric air. If this is the only type of plant in the aquarium then the injected co2 may not be worth it for this plant as the leaves are only 1 to 2 days submerged. Root tabs would go a long way in fertilizing the tiger lotus plants.


----------

